# 084 Differences and Info



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a 084 to rebuild. I'm finding that there are a few differences between saws. I'm going to make some assumptions here. Correct me where I'm wrong.


All tanks/rear handles the same.
Filters, carb bases, and filter covers
Standard duty filter that screws on similiar to my 260. Does not use a filter base. Uses the larger filter cover. There are two interchangeable filter covers, one with an extra black flap and one without. What's the black flap for? 
HD filter similiar to my 460. Uses a filter base and a smaller filter cover. Standard filter cover cannot be used. There appear to be two difference HD filters. What's the difference?

All use the same engine shroud.
All use the same ignition coils.
Two different flywheels. One for the standard and one for the artic model.
All starters are the same.
Two different bar covers. Internal guard no longer available for the older version.
Two or three different mufflers and covers. What's the differences?

Please point out any differences I've not yet picked up on.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2008)

there were two coils and two flywheels for the non artic models. The newer coils being a 3 pole. Both work fine. The coils need matched to the flywheels.

the short clutch cover with internal chip guard is more common in these parts. The newer "full wrap" cover is the replacement from what I have been told. It is the extrended cover that has the rubber chip gaurd at the back.

The engine hood or shroud is the same. The recoil is the same.

The non HD air filter set is just that and kinda sucks imo. To convert this style to the HD filter, you need the HD filter cover and HD filter base.

They also made an HD convserion for the non HD filter setup. Don't think this is still available..could be wrong on this one.

There are two mufflers, and three covers that I have seen.

The more common (that I have seen) looks like a 660, 460, 440, etc with internal baffle. This typically has the ribbed front cover as the stock 066, 046, 044 does.

The version with the screened meshed holes on the cover typically has tubes inside the muffler. Never ran this setup, but it looks more restrictive than the more open version.

The thrid cover is a meshed cover on the std muffler back. don't know if this was a conversion, but only seen one this way.

oil pumps are the same, carbs are a tilly HS, linkage, etc seem the same. 

I think that is the main differences, the rest are minor, if any.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 1, 2008)

Great informative post FreakingStang.


----------



## Erick (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Steve just about covered it. Mine has a muffler a little bit different from the three standard that Steve mentioned. It has a pipe about a half inch in diameter coming out the side where the factory hole would be on a 044 or 046 and just has the cage inside. Might be a home made muffler mod but it looks factory and I would think that a muff mod would have been considerably larger. 

General consensus is the 3 pole coils are more desirable as is the HD filter set-up. It's easy enough to convert it over if you get one with the old style filter. Just need a filter base, new cover, and of course the new filter. You will also need the two screws that hold the filter base on you can't use the old ones from the old style filter.

I would advise you to check over any saw you are thinking of buying real good, parts for these things are not cheap.

Speaking of parts if anybody has a 3/4 wrap or 1/2 wrap handle in good shape I'd really like to have it, might even work a trade for my full wrap.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are also two different clutch drums and oil pump drives. If you need to replace the old notched drum, the pump drive has to change also.

Yes,,, be careful; don't buy a basket case. Parts are very expensive... I put a new crank, bearings and piston in my 088. Wow....$$$$$


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

Good info guys. Y'all will be the first to know when I pick one up


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

What major parts are obsolete? How about the following?


HD filter base
HD filter cover
Model plate on engine shroud
HD filter
Tank/rear handle

I just called the dealer to order some other parts. All the parts above appear to still be available. The tank/handle is $228!


----------



## Erick (Jan 2, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> What major parts are obsolete? How about the following?
> 
> 
> HD filter base
> ...



I just got a real nice tank for $70.00 on fleabay, another one on there right now Brand New for 100.00. If you can be patient you can find some deals. I just bought a NOS cylinder/piston kit for I think around $250.00, I didn't really need it yet but I'm gonna port mine and wanted a back-up just in case.  I can tell you that the top cover is about 55.00 with the tag and all already attached from the dealer. Look at your IPL's before scrounging for little parts, sometimes it's only a few more dollars to get a whole new part from the dealer than to scrounge for all the little pieces for the part from fleabay.

Doing a total restoration on mine a little at a time, and have now bought all the plastic new the only cosmetic items I have left to get are the front handlebar and the clutch cover. Still need to get crank bearings, con rod bearing, oil hose, and a gasket/seal set and then shes going back together. I can’t wait I’m really starting to miss this saw, every time I run Kevin’s it gets me a little more motivated on my own project.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Steve said, 

Except mine have Tilly HT carbs. 

Not HS here.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 2, 2008)

*More 84 BEAST stuff.*

Started with one x 084 2 years ago .Now believe me when i say it was'nt my intention -I now have three.  
My arms are getting shorter and my pockets deaper.Full restorations !!!!

Looks like I'll end up with one completely new except plastics only rejuvinated.

 Bisnelling - was just going to give you thread for tank handle but saw that you bought it already.Hope you got long arms for the rest of the story.

THEY ARE ONE OF THE BEST SAWS STIHL EVER MADE IN THEIR CLASS. 
2 OF THE 3 HAD BLOCKED TANK VENTS AND SCORED PISTON /CYL .

Q. HOW MUCH WOULD BLOCKED TANK VENTS CONTRIBUTE TO LEANING OUT?( Have done forum search.)
Also read on a number of threads where saws are cutting out.Some have suggested loosening the petrol cap.Is this just a prelude examination to indicate a blocked tank vent.Recently ran my 66 in 35degree plus heat,
noticed pressure(vacuum?) release when opening to re-fuel.Checked vent ,it's allowing air but don't think it's allowing at a high enough rate.Think this could be something to beware of in hot weather or prolonged use ??? Realize the remedy is relatively simple . Would hate us/me to sour anymore pockets. 
Feedback appreciated.

_*STIHL 084AV*_


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2008)

A bad tank vent will cook a piston, but only if the user is not "in tune" with the saw. The symptoms are usually obvious.. like.. won't come back to idle from full power "normally", leaning out after a few minutes of cutting, but normal if the tank is opened etc..

The biggest problem I see is users messing with the carb in the quest for "more RPM" , chasing the limiter and over-leaning it. Leave it rich - it cuts better anyhow.


Pressure in tank is usually due to the vibration of the gas and goes away within in a few minutes of turning off. Vacuum is a blocked vent - the useage of gas is easily made up by the air path around the two grub screws. The vent tube can become deformed and shrink over time - just replace it and clean both grub screws.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy (Lakeside) didnt all 084's come with HT's for carbs?

I have never seen a different series carb on the 084 yet STOCK, like listed in a above post.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

I just need a saw already. Trying to nail one down is proving difficult. Here I am buying parts and I don't even have a saw yet!:chainsawguy: I'd like a nearly complete saw with a good crank, preferably. Bad P&C isn't a big deal. Dirty and scratched up doesn't matter either. Matter of fact, I'd rather buy a fixer-upper and do it up myself. Id just rather not have to piece the whole thing together. Of course, if the price was right, I'd consider that. I've got leads on a couple but haven't been able to nail anything down.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 2, 2008)

Brad I know where there is one that needed a p+c from what I was told for $400 I think. It runs, but have never laid eyes on it yet. 

By the way I have another 084 in route right now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey BL,
This is the first cut after I got my 084 running.







The saw was given to me with a toasted top end. The crank was OK, so I put new seals and a piston and jug on it, after full tear down and cleaning. I put on the newer carb, a HT 7A, which has a part load enrichment jet, and a main nozzle bypass jet, along with feeding the low side from the high side, which I guess is better since most of the carbs STIHL uses on saws now are set up this way. I put on the big loop starter handle from a suggestion someone mentioned here on AS, and when I went to start it the first time it nearly tore my hand off, even with the deco valve open. So I pulled the flywheel and set it on the second keyway, since I didn't remember which one it was in when I tore it down, and then it started right up!!!! If you get a complete saw, be sure to mark the flywheel before you tear it down.
I used the muffler that has two tubes internally that come out the side, and it is plenty loud and runs well, so I don't feel any need to change it. 
The manual says 10,500 is the top speed and it will tune up to 12,000 real easy, but I set it back to 11,000 to run it in to be safe.
I ran about 8 tanks through it cutting up a big oak with a 48" bar and full skip chain, and it worked great. I posted some pics in a thread here:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=56835

I have a box of extra parts from a donor engine and some other odds and ends, so let me know if you need anything. I think I have both filter set ups, so I can take pics if you need them.
Good luck on the hunt.
This saw is a blast to cut with!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Andy (Lakeside) didnt all 084's come with HT's for carbs?
> 
> I have never seen a different series carb on the 084 yet STOCK, like listed in a above post.



yep - all HT's. I suspect Steve mistyped.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> Hey BL,
> This is the first cut after I got my 084 running.



Very nice saw. I remember reading that post. Do you recall the model of the new carb you put on it? Sounds like something I want to make sure I have when I get one.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2008)

He said an HT7A...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> He said an HT7A...



I missed that


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 2, 2008)

So Brad,
what are you planning on doing with one of them heavy ole beasts? Got plans for it already?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2008)

It must be *SNELLERIZED* and made to look like newopcorn::chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: And when I'm done with that, I want to add to the Roostertails thread:camera:


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 2, 2008)

HA!!!
Somebody has the bug BAD!!! I your name as high bidder on some auctions. Good Luck!! Id sell ya mine but it runs too good. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> It must be *SNELLERIZED* and made to look like newopcorn::chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: And when I'm done with that, I want to add to the Roostertails thread:camera:





TwinTurboRam said:


> HA!!!
> Somebody has the bug BAD!!! I see your name as high bidder on some auctions. Good Luck!! Id sell ya mine but it runs too good. :greenchainsaw:



Hey now TTR, I thought rules stated, locals get first shot at that fine running 84 of yours.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 3, 2008)

Oppps oh yeah I forgot  How many 084's do ya need!!??? You wouldnt want that pig of mine anyways.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Hey now TTR, I thought rules stated, locals get first shot at that fine running 84 of yours.



Hey you greedy pig. You've got to let me have at least one before you get your third. Besides, I am local. Well, at least the same state.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Oppps oh yeah I forgot  How many 084's do ya need!!??? You wouldnt want that pig of mine anyways.



How many 5000's do I got put back. :hmm3grin2orange:

Looks like I am going have to do the same thing with 84 stuff now too.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

That's going to cost you a little more than the 5000s did! Looks like I've found the saw. Trying to finalize the deal.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> That's going to cost you a little more than the 5000s did! Looks like I've found the saw. Trying to finalize the deal.


Its just money brad and you cant do anything with it in the next life. So might as well be smiling from ear to ear now. 

Thats not a bad price Brad for a stock like new one. Good luck with it and I hope you get one soon. 

Like I said, if it wasn't for you wanting to port it yourself, for $200 more you could have woods ported ready to go one.

I hope you are not talking about that ugly one you have a bid on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn Brad, 
I was just about to offer up my 880 for cheap. :jawdrop:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

Now we're talking. I want the pipe and all


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Darn Brad,
> I was just about to offer up my 880 for cheap. :jawdrop:





blsnelling said:


> Now we're talking. I want the pipe and all



Dang you TTR, I know I cant keep up with that KD880.

Brad that is one Bad Azz 880 on pipe and muffler. Would be funny watching it drag you INTO the LOG.   :help:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

You trying to say I'm a light-weight? I saw that KD880 at the Spring GTG and was truely mesmorized. I'd never seen a piped saw before. Not sure I've seen one since either. 'bout time you got one isn't it?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> 'bout time you got ne isn't it?



HUH? 

Nah Brad just poking ur ribs, just have seen some guys with my woods 84 get pulled in and pushed back on up cuts. Can only imagine what the KD880 would do to one not ready for it in the cut.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

So what's the plan for the "new" 084? Spill the beans now.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> So what's the plan for the "new" 084? Spill the beans now.



It's done and will be run on gas, till I decide I am ready to take the walk down Alky Lane.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> It's done and will be run on gas....



That's not going to get it Kevin. _*What's *_done?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> That's not going to get it Kevin. _*What's *_done?:greenchainsaw:



Oh its just DONE. 

Lets just say at the racing gtg we will have a piped classes too. At least 0-50cc and a 0-140cc classes for gas and then Alky classes too, if enough show up.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

*SWEET*. Now that's what I'm talkin' about.:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

You won't see a pipe on my 084, but it won't be stock either. Of course, you already knew that. Me an stock don't get along very well.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> That's not going to get it Kevin. _*What's *_done?:greenchainsaw:



Ive seen the saw run a few times. Youll be mesmorized again im sure.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on Derick, you can rat him out. We won't tell!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Ive seen the saw run a few times. Youll be mesmorized again im sure.



SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I'm sure that's what we'll all be saying after you run that thing.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Come on Derick, you can rat him out. We won't tell!



Nope cant do it, but hope im there to see your face when he cranks it :jawdrop: Mite want to consider cutting some boosters in your cylinder if ya want to keep up though


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

That's way beyond my knowledge. I have to stop with a good woods port and piston lightening.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 3, 2008)

*BS the MS180 is heavy*

Bought one of them MS180's you all keep talking about and they are not as light as you all say.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 3, 2008)

The cat is out of the bag...I mean the saw is out if the box..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one thing to say. I HATE YOU:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Erick (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww That thing can't be all that fast .....look it's still got the old style filter on it.  

ahhh you are gonna let me run that thing right????  J/K

Hey I got another filter cover for that thing if'n ya need it, looks like somebody up and went and filled that one full of holes one on ya. I'd send it back, parently it don't run real good for somebody to be shoot'n at it like that.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

Not only that. The thing fell apart in shipping. The weight of the "muffler" broke off the exhaust flange. He had such a hard time starting it that the handle pulled off. And then there's that grease rag wrapped up in tape. Couldn't be anything sharp or it woul have cut its way outopcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have a lead on a clean 084 P&C? I might need a couple


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a lead on a clean 084 P&C? I might need a couple



The last new OEM P+C kit I seen I think this guy bought it *Erick*. I only got used ones laying around waiting in line.

You can still get them from the dealers for $$$


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd prefer a good clean used one. I missed that like new one or $50 in the Tradin' Post!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

Brad, check out the hang out. 
There is a 084 being auctioned off this month to the members.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'd prefer a good clean used one. I missed that like new one or $50 in the Tradin' Post!



Not a good one, I bought it. It was broke and he caught it before shipping and he refunded my money. 
I am still getting it and going to try something with it for fun.
Top notch guy.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

Definately the kind of guy you want to deal with.


----------



## Erick (Jan 4, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> The last new OEM P+C kit I seen I think this guy bought it *Erick*. I only got used ones laying around waiting in line.
> 
> You can still get them from the dealers for $$$



:hmm3grin2orange: 

I think we are all gonna have to get together and figure out some kind of gentleman’s agreement on the parts thing. 

Keep an eye on that guy he lists a new one every so often, not sure where he's getting them, but a great guy to deal with. I've gotten several things from him. I'll PM ya the info Brad send him an E-mail he's usually got some 084 stuff.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not stingy or selfish or anything but.......................you guys both have 084s and I don't That means I get first dibs on everything, right? LMAO


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

I know I have bid on alot of stuff Brad has bid on, but he gets sniped anyways in the end.
But I only bid ahead of time if it is something I really dont need. If it is something I really want, I wait and snipe it at the end.

I know who you mean Erick. He has alot of used logger saws rebuilt for sale too.


----------



## Erick (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry guys just needed a place to upload some pics for a PM.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Brad, the one at the gtg is nicknamed *The Beast* now because of hearing you guys call it a beast. I think I will call this one *Thor*.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 4, 2008)

That thing looks fun:hmm3grin2orange:. I think Al's piped mini mac is a little more intimidating though . Also, I talked to my friend with the saw mill. He doesn't have any popular now, just cherry and oak. He will call me if he does find anything.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 4, 2008)

Because thats what it makes your ears or others egos?
Rob
Thor,that is, I posted too slow.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> He doesn't have any popular now, just cherry and oak.



I have no problem making cookies out of Oak and Cherry. How bout you Kevin? Oh, I forgot it might make our saws cut a little slower and ruin those fancy chains.


Cut4fun said:


> I think I will call this one *Thor*.


Since we're going with names like that, I'll just have to settle for *Zeus*, "King of the gods"


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 4, 2008)

Brad;
I don't think Odin is taken.
Rob

And we all know Odin could spank Thor. Careful now.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 4, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I have no problem making cookies out of Oak and Cherry. How bout you Kevin? Oh, I forgot it might make our saws cut a little slower and ruin those fancy chains.
> 
> Since we're going with names like that, I'll just have to settle for *Zeus*, "King of the gods"



I don't think Kevin would use his race chains on anything but softwoods like popular or aspen. I don't know how much they cost but I know they wear out extremely fast. I will keep my eyes out for a popular log, I never cut them for firewood, I only sell hardwoods.


----------



## Erick (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess since were doing the greek gods theme I’ll have to name mine Perseus...... I don’t think anybody’s gonna expect to much out of a saw named Perseus.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I have no problem making cookies out of Oak and Cherry. How bout you Kevin?



I dont have any problems with it either Brad. Seems that I remember cutting some Shag bark hickory at one gtg and some ash and oak I believe at another gtg with work chains and I dont believe I remember any of your saws being at the top of the list in cut times. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Plus I was running factory untouched off the reel work chains then too.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to put my saws on a stricter work out plan. :lifter: Maybe I'll have to start injecting them with 'roids


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Brad this KD880 has plenty of muscles for you and is spiffy to look at. I hear tell it might be on the market and even comes with a modded muffler. 
Tease tease tease tease in U.  Just open that wallet with some WD-40 and Ka-ching the bling it yours.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2008)

Man wouldn't I love to. Stainless pipe and all. That would probably set me back a couple 084s.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 5, 2008)

So what did you get Brad? 066 084 or 660 088 880. Just watched a 066 go cheap. Seems like the builders go for cheap, like a dime a dozen. 
Good Luck. 

P.S. That 084 auction at the hang out is calling you.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 5, 2008)

He's lookin for 084 cylinders.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> P.S. That 084 auction at the hang out is calling you.



Hadn't seen that one. I'll be watching now.

It's taking some time to get these deals squared away. I guess some people have a life and have other interests besides chainsaws The people I've been dealing have been busy. A verbal agreement has been made for a clean 066 RL minus P&C, a complete 084 minus P&C, and a 084 parts saw. I've also purchased a brand new 084 tank/rear handle as well as a brand new case with main bearings. Now you know why I need a couple P&Cs. I'm not sure yet what I'll be doing with everything. I know my saw will get the best of each saw. I'll either part out the rest, or built another saw or two from the pieces. It depends on what all I'll need. I was also dealing on a complete running 084 with HD air filter, full-wrap handle, and a 36" bar and chain. I haven't been able to wrap that one up yet either. As you can see, I've got a lot of irons in the fire, but nothing in hand yet. I guess I need to learn some patience and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 5, 2008)

Patience be damned.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 5, 2008)

I can see it now, Brad will have his parts 084 on one end of a double ended bar and his restored 084 on the other end to whip on the pipe saws. Am I close...??? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm....there are a couple double-ended bars on eBay right now. Wouldn't that be fun. 20 hp of chainsaw connected to one chain!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Patience be damned.



I tried to drive several hours today and pick them up, but he was out of town working. Must suck to have to work on Saturday. I'm sure I'll get them soon enough. He's giving me a great deal.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 5, 2008)

wait till he gets home!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet, get em, build em, run them hard and fast    .


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> wait till he gets home!



I'm trying not to be too big of a pain. I am a little anxious, to put it mildly:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 5, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm trying not to be too big of a pain. I am a little anxious, to put it mildly:biggrinbounce2:



Like Lizzie Borden was a little mad at her parents.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

I just picked up a brand new OEM P&C for the 066 for $115. Can't pass up a deal like that! Cbailey's got them and has several more. Get them while you can. He's a great guy to deal with. He sold me my 361 and the P&C that's on it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

If this isn't a roller coaster, then I don't know what is. Curt just emailed me sincerely appologizing that the listing was incorrect and is not OEM. Too good to be true. He's going to refund my PayPal.


----------



## belgian (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Brad, 

patience man, patience. Otherwise you will end up with something unappropriate and likely too expensive


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 6, 2008)

*BISNELLING - You get A for effort.*



blsnelling said:


> I tried to drive several hours today and pick them up, but he was out of town working. Must suck to have to work on Saturday. I'm sure I'll get them soon enough. He's giving me a great deal.




* Your cracking us/me up.*   

Q. How much of the 84 do you have? Know you've been offered some parts.
Know you've bought some.

Q. Wonder what the Aftermarket cyl/piston would be like if cleaned off and coated.
Ceramic piston tops .Heat resistant coating under piston. ?????

Q. Are the AM jugs ,generally,Nikilsil plated ?
( AMkt CYL/PIS MIGHT STIHL BE A VIABLE OPTION !! ?)

Have you tried the Chainsawguy .AS member -Chainsawguy
ebay CA -thechainsawguy / Dave.

Nice guy ,running a business , often helpfull for 084 parts.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

I've bought from Chainsawguy as well as CBailey. No 084 jugs though. I believe some AM jugs are chrome and some ar NiSi and that the NiSi is longer wearing.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> If this isn't a roller coaster, then I don't know what is. Curt just emailed me sincerely appologizing that the listing was incorrect and is not OEM. Too good to be true. He's going to refund my PayPal.



Curt is great person to deal with and honest to boot. Hard to beat that in this day and age.
Curt just sent me a carb I wanted from a saw that was about 30 years old and knocked off $10 off the total price for helping him finding a donor coil by cross referencing other poulan saws for a customers saw he was working on.
Cant beat that in my book.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 6, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Curt is great person to deal with and honest to boot. Hard to beat that in this day and age.
> Curt just sent me a carb I wanted from a saw that was about 30 years old and knocked off $10 off the total price for helping him finding a donor coil by cross referencing other poulan saws for a customers saw he was working on.
> Cant beat that in my book.



+ 1 Thorough gentleman.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

My refund was promptly given. Curt deserves any business you can give him. A real standup guy.

I just paid for the 066 RL and the two 084s. One 084 is clearly a parts saw needing crank bearings, P&C, flywheel/coil, among other parts. The other two are only missing P&Cs. I should have them in my posession by the middle of the week. I also bought the new 084 case and tank. All said and done, I should end up with two, maybe three, 084s. It just depends on the condition of and all the parts missing on the parts saw.

I have a lead on one 084 cylinder. I'll need another if you have one you're willing to sell. Also, is it OEM or nothing for a piston? Or is there a brand you would have confidence in? What about rings? I haven't priced a new Stihl piston or rings yet, but aftermarket is around $30 for a piston kit. This is certainly not a part to skimp on though.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 6, 2008)

Last stihl piston kit comes with rings for a 084-880 last year priced was somewhere between $110-$120 at 3 different dealers.


----------



## rxe (Jan 6, 2008)

> Curt deserves any business you can give him. A real standup guy.



+1


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Last stihl piston kit comes with rings for a 084-880 last year priced was somewhere between $110-$120 at 3 different dealers.



Would you be comfortable with an aftermarket piston in a OEM cylinder?


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Would you be comfortable with an aftermarket piston in a OEM cylinder?



not in the 084, maybe in other saws, but that big beast spinning a good amount of rpm makes a ton of stress on parts. There is a reason there are metal heat rings in the top of the stihl 084 pistons.

You could try, but I wouldn't want the risk of one coming apart and ruining a good jug. I already had one come apart in an 066 and refuse to run aftermarket stuff in my saws.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ya Brad, some pictures would be great. Good to hear that you are finding saws to buy easy enough. Parts are always the problem though. I saw you bidding on a 066 cylinder. Did you get it? I had a 180c and a jonsered ending tonight and just happened to take a look at that cylinder. I have to stop looking at this thread, 084's/066's are looking more appealing everyday.


----------



## Erick (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope he got sniped at the end.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2008)

Erick said:


> Nope he got sniped at the end.



I hate that. Happens everytime I bid on something....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 6, 2008)

Erick said:


> Nope he got sniped at the end.



I was sniping and just got sniped myself on a 088. 2 seconds left.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Would you be comfortable with an aftermarket piston in a OEM cylinder?



A stock saw I wouldn't have a problem with it being AM. 
But woods ported or race saw I would feel safer with OEM or made to order by someone that knows what they are doing. JMO


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Erick said:


> Nope he got sniped at the end.



Now that sucks. I got busy with the family and missed the end of the auction. Back to the hunt I guess. I've got some pics for you guys. This thread may get long. I'm looking at completing/building three saws here.

066 Red Light. Needs a P&C. Please let me know if you know of a good stock one.











The only problem with the saw is the upper bolt hole for the inner spike is broken out of the case. I'm thinging I might be able to drill and tap a couple screws into the case, cut the ends off, then cast JB Weld around them for a solid fix. When coupled with a dual spike on the bar cover, I would think it would hold.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 6, 2008)

Now your rolling BS.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the nearly complete 084. At a glance, it appears to need a P&C, chain brake hand guard, filter cover, sprocket, and new rubber on the top handle. The crank is good. It looks to be a nice clean saw. It also comes with a good recoil and bar cover with fresh paint.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Now your rolling BS.



'bout time ehh


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 6, 2008)

You must be a blood hound finding all that stuff that quick. WTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the parts 084. I believe the crank bearins are bad, but the rod is good. In that case, I'll pull this crank and put it in the brand new case I'm buying. It'll also get the brand new tank/rear handle. The other 084 is too clean and complete to rob parts from, so I'll be needing a lot of parts to complete this saw. I'll steal everything I can from the donor saw including chainbrake components and whatever else I can. There are more parts not pictured. I will likely buy all new orange plastic for it for the HD air filter setup. 

At a minimum I know I need:
P&C
All orange plastic pieces
Flywheel and coil

Like I said, there are more parts, but I don't know what all's there yet. When I get done with this one, I intend for it to look new and run MUCH better than new. It WILL NOT be stock:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> You must be a blood hound finding all that stuff that quick. WTG.



I'm not done yet There's still a chance I'll be acquiring this complete runner. Notice the exhaust port. Does that look stock to you? That could be good or bad. I'd prefer to do any porting myself these days.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 7, 2008)

HOWDY FOLKS!!!!


I just wanted to jump in on the 084 fray here. I'm in need of a P/C myself as of yesterday. I have logs piled up that need millin'!!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

We ought to start a 084 club. That way you just cant go buy a new saw and say I'm in the club now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 7, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> We ought to start a 084 club. That way you just cant go buy a new saw and say I'm in the club now. :hmm3grin2orange:



I need an 088 cylinder for a friend.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 7, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I need an 088 cylinder for a friend.



I have a couple 084's..... anda few friends have them. One friend needs a p/c for one. Anyone in the club got one?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a more complete list of parts I'll be needing for the 084s. The condition of paint is not important, although they do need to be crack free.

Brand new engine shroud and complete HD filter setup
HT7A carb
Flywheel
Coil
Starter
Muffler
Top handle
Dual spikes
Oiler
Bar cover
Clutch & drum


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 7, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> I have a couple 084's..... anda few friends have them. One friend needs a p/c for one. Anyone in the club got one?



I think they are all looking to buy, not sell! LOL!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Here's a more complete list of parts I'll be needing for the 084s. The condition of paint is not important, although they do need to be crack free.
> 
> Brand new engine shroud and complete HD filter setup
> HT7A carb
> ...



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 7, 2008)

*Something to chew on*

5 cylinders /piston- 2 good .Other 3 cyls with visual scuffing only.Can't feel it on the finger nail.
Waiting on 400 grit cyl hone I just ordered.
=> I NEED THREE OF THE FIVE !!!! 
Depending how they turn out -maybe 2 avail !! Don't know what
$$'s but will try to help you guys out if interested.

Still thinking about what I've read about AM - pistons.
Pretty sure it was Andy who said OEM is better _because of the steel insert in piston top._ Which makes it stronger and more durable to heat.
OK - what about a compromise ? AM with ceramic top coat on piston.
Also the AM generally is rougher and has more casting dag that needs to be cleaned off first.

Has been mentioned *some* AM cylinders are NIkilsil and some are'nt. 
Q. Who knows of a AM supplier with confirmed Nikilsil bore ? 

 AM - Nikilsil bore with AM piston/ceramic top etc .Sounds effectively good at half the price !!!!!! 


.02 & SADPockets


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



+1 

thats a heck of a pricey list there BS. Make sure of the Clutch drum type you have on the saws, there is 2 different ones for the 84's. 
Andy can tell you more if needed on specific changes from one to the other.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently saw an MS880 on a dealers shelf, they told me $1300 out the door...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> 5 cylinders /piston- 2 good .Other 3 cyls with visual scuffing only.Can't feel it on the finger nail.
> Waiting on 400 grit cyl hone I just ordered.
> => I NEED THREE OF THE FIVE !!!!
> Depending how they turn out -maybe 2 avail !! Don't know what
> $$'s but will try to help you guys out if interested.



Please do let us know.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not done yet There's still a chance I'll be acquiring this complete runner. Notice the exhaust port. Does that look stock to you? That could be good or bad. I'd prefer to do any porting myself these days.




Im no expert but it looks like someones done some work.....


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 7, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Im no expert but it looks like someones done some work.....



Definitely.opcorn:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 7, 2008)

Derek- what part of the country did that one come from?


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 7, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Derek- what part of the country did that one come from?



HA! Kinda hard to tell. Howd that jug work out for ya  
Hope you put her to good use.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Im no expert but it looks like someones done some work.....



Thats what I thought too Derek and told so in a pm, but I had never seen port work on a 84 exhaust before to know for sure .


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

This is starting to hurt the ole back pocket. I spent a small fortune at the dealer today. I broke down and bought a brand new cylinder kit for the new 084 case, along with all new plastic, new bar cover, and tons of other parts. I also bought a new OEM piston for the nearly complete 084 I bought. I'm still looking for a good used jug. Last night I picked up a clean 066 jug on eBay. I bought a new OEM piston for it today. Picked up a new filter cover for it too. I got my brand new 084 tank in the mail today. It's going to be a bute, and it should be for what I'm going to have in it. As usual, I wasn't anticipating putting this much into it. It's hard to quit once you get started.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> This is starting to hurt the ole back pocket. I spent a small fortune at the dealer today. I broke down and bought a brand new cylinder kit for the new 084 case, along with all new plastic, new bar cover, and tons of other parts. I also bought a new OEM piston for the nearly complete 084 I bought. I'm still looking for a good used jug. Last night I picked up a clean 066 jug on eBay. I bought a new OEM piston for it today. Picked up a new filter cover for it too. I got my brand new 084 tank in the mail today. It's going to be a bute, and it should be for what I'm going to have in it. As usual, I wasn't anticipating putting this much into it. It's hard to quit once you get started.



All this effort for Cut4fun's Rooster Tail Thread. :rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> All this effort for Cut4fun's Rooster Tail Thread. :rockn:



She ought to be a beauty  . 084 and Roostertail. 

So the new topend kits P+C for 084 Brad, are they still in the low $300's


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

List was $38x. I got it for $336. Still not cheap by any means. What surprised me was that a 066 cylinder kit is more. I don't recall the number since I only ordered a piston.

I'm still trying to source a good muffler, starter, and 3/4-wrap handle.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 7, 2008)

Brad

Time to update your signature.

Rob


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 7, 2008)

And get some large mount bars!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> And get some large mount bars!!!



I'm thinkin' 41". $85.95. The crazy part is that the the chain, 46 RS 123, is $62.73.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Brad
> 
> Time to update your signature.
> 
> Rob



The saws aren't in my posession yet But I suppose they are mine. I've paid for them I'll be back.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> The saws aren't in my posession yet But I suppose they are mine. I've paid for them I'll be back.



Knew there was a good reason. 404 or 3/8, what ga bar?

Rob


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

404, .063, 41", 123DL, PN 3002 000 9757


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 7, 2008)

Lot of guys run 3/8 it seems.
But 404 would be good for roostertails!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> But 404 would be good for roostertails!!!!!



That's what I'm talking about. Full comp .404 WILL make a roostertail:rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone got a price on a recoil housing? PN 1124 080 1800. Man I wish I could scoop up the one that sold a week or two ago. It'd be a shame to have to paint one grey part on the saw. All the rest of the grey will be new.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm down to looking for a nice 3/4-wrap handle and a muffler. Let me know if you've got any leads. Oh, still need a good cylinder too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Pretty sure it was Andy who said OEM is better _because of the steel insert in piston top._ Which makes it stronger and more durable to heat.



I dd say that, but now I'm not so sure if there is an insert in the top or not... I just cut one open and it didn't have and insert; pretty sure it was oem. I still won't use other than oem in this saw...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone got a price on a recoil housing? PN 1124 080 1800. Man I wish I could scoop up the one that sold a week or two ago. It'd be a shame to have to paint one grey part on the saw. All the rest of the grey will be new.



$145 complete. About $87 for just the metal side cover.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Lakeside.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

Brad what day you heading up this way to pick your stuff up? You could stop by on your way back through the area.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Wednesday evening is the plan. What city are you in? 




Wait a minute.............you aint gettin' my saws. Oh no you're not:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Check out Ultras clean 084. I stole this from the 026/260 thread.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Check out Ultras clean 084. I stole this from the 026/260 thread.





I have two of them....




.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice looking saws there. I believe in using a saw, but I like them looking nice and clean too.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Very nice looking saws there. I believe in using a saw, but I like them looking nice and clean too.





Most of mine get a good cleaning before they go to bed......  



.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm with ya. At least a good cleaning with compressed air.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> This is starting to hurt the ole back pocket. I spent a small fortune at the dealer today. I broke down and bought a brand new cylinder kit for the new 084 case, along with all new plastic, new bar cover, and tons of other parts. I also bought a new OEM piston for the nearly complete 084 I bought. I'm still looking for a good used jug. Last night I picked up a clean 066 jug on eBay. I bought a new OEM piston for it today. Picked up a new filter cover for it too. I got my brand new 084 tank in the mail today. It's going to be a bute, and it should be for what I'm going to have in it. As usual, I wasn't anticipating putting this much into it. It's hard to quit once you get started.



How much is a new 880? HAHAHA

I know building saws is the fun part, but it reaches a point of diminishing returns when the price of parts add up to over 50% of the saws MSRP.

I have a few HT7A's in my box 'o parts.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Wait a minute.............you aint gettin' my saws. Oh no you're not:greenchainsaw:



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Your getting quick.  Was going have the cold ones waiting on you and BS awhile, get the brain  and see if you would notice you were missing anything when you went on your way.  

Drive safe, suppose to be 65 Tues and down to 40's Wed.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> How much is a new 880? HAHAHA
> 
> I know building saws is the fun part, but it reaches a point of diminishing returns when the price of parts add up to over 50% of the saws MSRP.
> 
> I have a few HT7A's in my box 'o parts.




Shush!!!! my 056M2 will hear you.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> How much is a new 880? HAHAHA
> 
> I know building saws is the fun part, but it reaches a point of diminishing returns when the price of parts add up to over 50% of the saws MSRP.



You know, I've thought about that. I honestly could have bought a 880 for what I've spent here. I'd have been fine if I would have been content to just fix up the one nearly complete 084 I bought. But then I got the new case for $125 and the new handle for $100 and you start thinking it all needs to be like new at this point. Next thing you know you've spent way more on it than you planned. BUT...building these things is what I really enjoy. Also, anyone can go out and buy a clean 880. I like being a little different from the crowd. Besides, this 084 will basically be new. 

I just bought a full-wrap bar for it this morning in excellent condition. I still need a muffler for this saw and a jug for the other.


----------



## hoss (Jan 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I have two of them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Klingon ba$tard


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

hoss said:


> You Klingon ba$tard



Sorry Hoss.....  




.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Not much, but it's a start. I got this yesterday. Brand new, never used.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

This going to be one expensive saw!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

I keep record of what I spend on each saw I build. This is one time I'm suffering from sticker shock. Like I said, I could have bought a 880:rockn: Wait until you see that new case


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> This going to be one expensive saw!





Brad is building the million dollar saw.......



.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a million, but more than $1000. It'll likely be >$1300. I'm just under $1300 right now and I'm sure there will be some more small parts I missed. It's not near as much fun to just go buy a saw. The fact that you can't just go buy this saw makes it all the more fun.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Not a million, but more than $1000. It's not near as much fun to just go buy a saw.





Now I really glad I bought both of mine at a good price.....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Some will surely think I'm crazy. Maybe they're right:taped: But this is a saw you can no longer buy new and will basically be that. Besides, anyone can just go buy a new MS880. How's that for rationalization?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Some will surely think I'm crazy. Maybe they're right:taped: But this is a saw you can no longer buy new and will basically be that. Besides, anyone can just go buy a new MS880. How's that for rationalization?



    




.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Come on now, my fellow ACIDD infected friends. Isn't this what's it's all about? Here I am building a "new", retired model, 122cc chainsaw that I have no need for. It's a big boys toy for me. Addicted? You bet! Having fun? You know it


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

Makes them 2 084's and the PP084 I told a select few about, that was already woods ported by a race saw racer already for $800-$850 look cheap.:rockn: 

Yours ought to be a beauty though when your done Brad. I even think I would take a new 084 over the 880 new myself.

Now if It was being used for cutting big timber on a daily basis I would retract that last statement, due the ease of getting parts for the 880.

Lift a 880 and then lift 084, you will notice a huge difference in weight too. Advantage 084.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Now if It was being used for cutting big timber on a daily basis I would retract that last statement, due the ease of getting parts for the 880.



I'll agree with you on that one. And yes, I will be carving up this expensive new P&C:hmm3grin2orange: Stock is boring. I don't care what stock power is.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Lift a 880 and then lift 084, you will notice a huge difference in weight too. Advantage 084.





????? 

I'll go with the extra STOCK 880 Hp!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll go with the extra STOCK 880 Hp!



How much difference?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> How much difference?



ha! That got your attention!


It's about 8-10%.. Same piston, different cylinder/muffler (as you know). 


Does your new case come with bearings already in place? The clutch side is a BIT?H to put in - I had to make a custom back support to get it done right. If you have trouble... I have some suggestions.


As for weight... any saw over 20lb WITHOUT BAR&CHAIN.. who cares about a lb.. My damn 088 with 41 inch bar and alaska mill has to be pushing 50lb!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ha! That got your attention!


Mine won't be stock when I'm done with it. I'll likely put it together stock and get it running first though.




> Does your new case come with bearings already in place? The clutch side is a BIT?H to put in - I had to make a custom back support to get it done right. If you have trouble... I have some suggestions.



It's supposed to have the bearings, but no seals. I figure I'll heat the flywheel side, freeze the crank, and drop the crank in the flywheel side case. I'll then heat the clutch side to at least get it started going on. I'll drive in the seals after the crank is in.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> How much difference?



Do I detect a note of panic?
Edit:You posted too quick Brad, but thats what I get for eating lunch during lunch.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Mine won't be stock.
> 
> 
> It's supposed to have the bearings, but no seals. I figure I'll heat the flywheel side, freeze the crank, and drop the crank in the flywheel side case. I'll then heat the clutch side to at least get it started going on. I'll drive in the seals after the crank is in.



Never heat your bearings diffentially (inner ring)... That "old" method is completely wrong for modern bearings. Go to the SKF or Nachi website and look at their PDF's for bearing installation and removal. If you're going to try to use the heat method, you need to heat the entire bearing which in your case will be the entire casing side. If the bearing has a nylon cage, you have to keep it less then the manf's max value (it's around 175F.. I think). Use my "shade tree" convection oven approach, and heat soak them for 20-30 minutes.




Clutch side seal... Make or buy the seal guide to get it over the crank step. I wrecked my share of $19 seals before I did.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Do I detect a note of panic?



I knew that going into this project. Mine won't be stock, but it won't run like a piped one either. I just want a LN strong woods ported saw. Anything close to "The Beast" will make me smile for a mile


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Do I detect a note of panic?



I heard that too...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I heard that too...



Only in what I spent. Not the choice of saws.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm... I have an idea.. So.. you're fun is in putting it all togther? 

I'll buy a brand new MS880, tear it all down to every part (no charge), then ship it to you at 10% less than list. :rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

The other part is building a "new" saw that you can't buy new any more. I also enjoy the hunt and the research involved in the process.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

O.K.

I'll send the part to all corners of the county - you can find them


Actually - for the 084 it's not a challenge (that money can't solve  ) - you can still buy all the parts new... Build a NEW saw where most parts aren't available...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Actually - for the 084 it's not a challenge (that money can't solve  ) - you can still buy all the parts new... Build a NEW saw where most parts aren't available...



OK. You've got me. I'm too impatient for that much of a challenge


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'll agree with you on that one. And yes, I will be carving up this expensive new P&C:hmm3grin2orange: Stock is boring. I don't care what stock power is.





blsnelling said:


> Mine won't be stock, but it won't run like a piped one either. I just want a LN strong woods ported saw. Anything close to "The Beast" will make me smile for a mile



I feel the same way brad, stock is just so boring anymore. NO ing from a stock saw in a cut.

The Beast is about 2/3 rd's as fast as the piped GAS 84 in a cut Brad (but I am working on getting a real good layed out race chain for the piped saw and that should pick me up a couple more tenths in a cut) Amazing what you will spend in money to get a few tenths shaved off in a cut time and then times that by 3 cuts  . 
If you get anywhere close to the Beast you will have one HeII of a woods saw.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Lift a 880 and then lift 084, you will notice a huge difference in weight too. Advantage 084.





Lakeside53 said:


> ?????
> 
> I'll go with the extra STOCK 880 Hp!



Andy weight of PHO of a MS880 is 22.3LBS flush handle, 084 same PHO 20.7LBS, 088 same PHO 21.8LBS.

I was comparing the MS880 and 084, yes I have lifted and ran both. and could feel the weight difference from the get go. I know after running either for any amount of time the extra weight of the 880 wouldn't matter anyways, but there is a notable bulk of the 880 sitting beside the 084, the 084 seems more streamed lined.  I wouldn't kick any of them out of the garage though.  

*084 20.7LBS 8.6bhp

088 21.8LBS 8.7bhp

MS880 22.3lbs 8.6bhp*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> *084 20.7LBS 8.6bhp
> 
> 088 21.8LBS 8.7bhp
> 
> MS880 22.3lbs 8.6bhp*



I'm not sweating any 0.1bhp here. I'm looking for an additional 1.5bhp for a total of 10.0bhp! OK, where's the "More Power" emoticon?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

I sort of look at the 084,088,880,3120,166 big cc saws with 16" b+c like being the 60's car era when they dropped the big blocks in the smaller cars for fun. Ear to ear  .

Little inspiration Brad.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Andy weight of PHO of a MS880 is 22.3LBS flush handle, 084 same PHO 20.7LBS, 088 same PHO 21.8LBS.
> 
> I was comparing the MS880 and 084, yes I have lifted and ran both. and could feel the weight difference from the get go. I know after running either for any amount of time the extra weight of the 880 wouldn't matter anyways, but there is a notable bulk of the 880 sitting beside the 084, the 084 seems more streamed lined.  I wouldn't kick any of them out of the garage though.
> 
> ...




The HP % I threw out was just to get Brad reved up 

Be careful with your weights.. The 880 didn't gain 0.5lb over 088 with the change of the fuel caps... Put all three saws on a scale with or without fluids...

The real difference in the 088/084 is the increased max torgue of the 088 . Original comparison data is in the pdf a few posts back


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

I got all my info on the MS880 straight from stihl on the weights. Link below. Weights for 088 and 084 came from your link, same one I got.

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS880.html


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

I also have a site showing the 084 even lighter then the stihl site in side by side comparisions with the 088. But I still used the heaver weight listed on the stihl site for the 084. It was .4 lighter listed on a non-stihl site with all stihl specs listed. 

084	8.6 bhp 9.0 kg	(Where I used 9.4 kg from stihl site)

088 8.7bhp 9.9 kg


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 8, 2008)

Hang 12 lbs of 50 inch Canon bar and a chain on a 880 or 3120 and the powerhead alone will seem pretty light.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

I will pass BT, I picked up a friends GB Titanium 42" bar just for a 660 and about chit myself. 
Hanging on the end of those bad boys wouldn't be to my likings at all. 
To much like real work. 


Andy (Lakeside) what exactly is the difference in these 2 adjuster kits for 084-088?

1124 007 1008 

1124 007 1007


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

Cutforfun;
Didn't you run the 60" on a 066 at the Ohio GTG?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Cutforfun;
> Didn't you run the 60" on a 066 at the Ohio GTG?



Nope I sure didn't Sir, wasn't enough saw behind it for me to try running a 60". 
Wish I would have tried the 60" bar long ways making curly's like I did with the 84 and just a 36" 404 though. 
Seeing them Bucking with the 60" in 15" wood was :hmm3grin2orange: though.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

Cutforfun;the only large mount I have now is a 16", I'm looking for others, is there a size I should watch for you?
Rob


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

No, but Thanks for the offer 041S. 
What do you run the Big Stihl mount bars on?
If you need some leads for Big Stihl mount bars in 3/8 063 hollar in a pm or 404. Also know of some 3/8 050 stuff for the Big stihl mounts.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 8, 2008)

Brad do you know you missed a used 084 cylinder for BIN $45 + shipping. I wouldn't sale my good ones for double that. Man I wish I would have seen it before the guys that buy all the stuff on ebay when they can (about 4 of them buy all the 084 stuff).


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Just came up today? That's what i get for working a little:bang:

Found it. Now doesn't that just suck.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

Cutforfun;I have a running 051 and am building a couple of 075's. And back at ya:Thanks for the offer. I just wait for things to come around, the meds help. Thats how I got the 60" bar.

rob


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

Brad;
14 pages and you haven't started building yet!!!
Did you read Sthl paint needs to dry a month for gas noit to cut it. I think in Andy' 056 rebuild thread, not sure. 
Rob


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey, I resemble that statement. I gots a tank don'ts I?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 8, 2008)

I think its great,usually by now people are pi$$ing in the snow drawing territory lines about different makes of saws. Maybe it will stay like it is, like Lakes 056 build. Well worth it.
Rob


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Just came up today? That's what i get for working a little:bang:
> 
> Found it. Now doesn't that just suck.



Show me the link -didn't see it ,have,net/phone alert for favorate searches

Still waiting on hone ,have been reading up all i can on honing , 
cleaning -muriatic acid/ transmission fluid.
AND
plating- Nikasil / Gilardoni with Gilnisil - do they really just use builders silicone
?

http://aprillaforum.com.forums/archive/index,php?t-108317.html

http://www.aa1car/library/2002/eb110242.htm

Hmm...just got offered another two 84 fixes.He's gotta get back to me on price and condition.Where theres a will there's ......no this has gotta stop.umpkin2: NO NO NO ....hmm.....maybe.umpkin2: umpkin2: 

HEY ULTRA - WHAT'S THE P/N ON THOSE RUBBER WRENCH MOUNTS


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> HEY ULTRA - WHAT'S THE P/N ON THOSE RUBBER WRENCH MOUNTS




1128-891-8600 ...list is like $3.95


.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks.
Appreciate the saw pics too.Their upkeep is a credit to you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> I also have a site showing the 084 even lighter then the stihl site in side by side comparisions with the 088. But I still used the heaver weight listed on the stihl site for the 084. It was .4 lighter listed on a non-stihl site with all stihl specs listed.
> 
> 084	8.6 bhp 9.0 kg	(Where I used 9.4 kg from stihl site)
> 
> 088 8.7bhp 9.9 kg



That was my point... even Stihl weighed them differently at different times fluids, not fluids, sidecovers, no side covers and whatever. You need to put them all on scales at the same time and conditions. 

In any case, I like the 088...  There's reasons why they added extra airflow for cooling. Some of the increase in weight is the cast muffler -an OSHA issue from the mid 90's... and some is the beefed up crankcase.


and.... it's all in the torque! 7.5 verses 8nm... 6.66666666666666667% increase...

God help me - I'm starting to sound like Sawtroll...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Andy (Lakeside) what exactly is the difference in these 2 adjuster kits for 084-088?
> 
> 1124 007 1008
> 
> 1124 007 1007




Not sure.. the 1007 is NLA - replaced by the 1008. Some change to make it better no doubt.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Still waiting on hone ,have been reading up all i can on honing...



Please put my name on one if you end up with a good spare.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Some will surely think I'm crazy.



Nope, I think we all do!

Is this going to be a race saw? A milling saw? Or just a coffee table saw? Can't see much use for an 084/088 anywhere but out west with 48" + bars.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

I will port this saw and add it to the collection on the wall. I'll use it on the rare occasion I get to cut some really big wood. Other than that it'll be foreplaying with at GTGs. Just a big boy's toy. That's all.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

There's a new P&C kit on eBay for $299 BIN if you're interested. I paid $336 for mine at the dealer yesterday. The list form something like $380, so this is a very good deal. I've got to hold out for a used cylinder for the second saw. LINK


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

First guy that bids more then the reserve will kill the buy-it-now, then snipe it...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm still crying about the clean used jug that sold earlier today for $45


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Tomorrow will be a long day. After an 8 hour work day, I'm driving up to Wooster to pick up the two 084s and 066 RL. It'll be a 6 hour round trip, leaving about 4:00. Let the fun begin.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> First guys that bids more then the reserve will kill the buy-it-now, then snipe it...



I can tell you this much, the reserve is >$200.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh yes, I forgot to add - watch out for those that set the reserve $1 below the buy-it-now  

Oh.... I jacked it up a little for you lolololol


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Tomorrow will be a long day. After an 8 hour work day, I'm driving up to Wooster to pick up the two 084s and 066 RL. It'll be a 6 hour round trip, leaving about 4:00. Let the fun begin.



You'll buy plenty more while up be #####..........  





He's a good salesman..



.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You'll buy plenty more while up be #####..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve's still got that cherry 084 he rebuilt


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Steve's still got that cherry 084 he rebuilt





Poke him with a stick......




.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Poke him with a stick......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would poke him too if he was a salesman......


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I will port this saw and add it to the collection on the wall. I'll use it on the rare occasion I get to cut some really big wood. Other than that it'll be foreplaying with at GTGs. Just a big boy's toy. That's all.




Brad, think the wife will let you keep her inside on the wall once your all done. Cant hardly leave it out there in the garage can ya. Im workin on making some new wood brackets thatll hold the weight...dont like the metal ones. My interior decorating skills can sometimes leave a lot to be desired.....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

Nicest garage I ever done seen.


----------



## belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

I like that pipe sticking out of that saw :rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Brad, think the wife will let you keep her inside on the wall once your all done. Cant hardly leave it out there in the garage can ya.



And I thought I was doing good to be using her dishwasher. That takes the cake Derek. Is that your "office" or the living room?


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Is that your "office" or the living room?



Living room of course......


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 9, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> Brad, think the wife will let you keep her inside on the wall once your all done. Cant hardly leave it out there in the garage can ya. Im workin on making some new wood brackets thatll hold the weight...dont like the metal ones. My interior decorating skills can sometimes leave a lot to be desired.....



"You might be a Redneck if you have more saws than painting's on your wall." 

"You may be a bigger Redneck if the saw is piped."

I like it!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> "You might be a Redneck if you have more saws than painting's on your wall."
> 
> "You may be a bigger Redneck if the saw is piped."
> 
> I like it!



Hehe. I like it too.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 9, 2008)

Heres my old clunker. Not a beauty by any means. Had to do a little work to her to get the bar to mount up(used to pull it with an 066), but now I can use all my standard mount bars on the 84 which will be kinda convenient.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice saw and bar. What's involved to mod the 084 to use the smaller mount bars?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

It's my turn to snipe a sale. LINK Can't beat a deal like that. It was listed oddly as a Stihl084 with no space. $427 to my door. I need a bar too. Yes, I am now the official 084 horder I'll be picking my other two up tonight.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Brad - congratulations on the great deal on an 084 that you just got .


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

DOH - I was trying to beat you to posting anything about it .


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone here on AS tipped me off on the odd listing. I can't remember who or I'd give you a public thank you. Thanks.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Out of curiosity how much did you bid on your snipe bid?


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Nice saw and bar. What's involved to mod the 084 to use the smaller mount bars?


I had an extra set of bar studs, so I chucked them up in a lathe and turned em down to fit the smaller mount. After that its a matter of drilling 4 holes and depending on the bar and what drive gear you run you have to cut the slot in the bar deeper, and possibly cut the tail a bit if you run a big gear. I got about 2 hours in 4 bars, most of the time went to setting up studs to turn in the lathe.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Out of curiosity how much did you bid on your snipe bid?



$556.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

TwinTurboRam said:


> I had an extra set of bar studs, so I chucked them up in a lathe and turned em down to fit the smaller mount. After that its a matter of drilling 4 holes and depending on the bar and what drive gear you run you have to cut the slot in the bar deeper, and possibly cut the tail a bit if you run a big gear. I got about 2 hours in 4 bars, most of the time went to setting up studs to turn in the lathe.



Must be nice having the right equipment for the job at hand.  

I got a 84 cylinder here that you may have to try and build a mandrel for.
To cut the top off and try and make a head for down the road.  
I'll show you why when I drop by sometime.


----------



## TwinTurboRam (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Must be nice having the right equipment for the job at hand.
> 
> I got a 84 cylinder here that you may have to try and build a mandrel for.
> To cut the top off and try and make a head for down the road.
> I show you why when I drop by sometime.



Already made a mandrel, and am thinking about cutting one of my extras. Got some aluminum stock on the way for the 460 cyl.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Here it is. Needs a little cleanin' up and TLC. It's complete and runs good. No broken plastic. HD air filter. 32" bar/chain.


----------



## belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new beast, Brad. Everyone should own a 084 ....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

belgian said:


> Congrats on the new beast, Brad. Everyone should own a 084 ....



Or 2....Or 3.......Or......


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Or 2....Or 3.......Or......



Where it ends nobody knows


----------



## Erick (Jan 9, 2008)

Just 5 short days ago........ you got it bad. 



blsnelling said:


> I'm not stingy or selfish or anything but.......................you guys both have 084s and I don't That means I get first dibs on everything, right? LMAO










(oh and I think its safe to say I get dibbs now)


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Erick said:


> (oh and I think its safe to say I get dibbs now)



I still desparately need a cylinder and muffler:bang: Who would have thought a muffler would be so hard to come by?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Here it is. Needs a little cleanin' up and TLC. It's complete and runs good. No broken plastic. HD air filter. 32" bar/chain.



That looks like that one from ebay . You got it bad Brad .


----------



## Erick (Jan 9, 2008)

I need a clutch cover like this one.






You don't have a spare do ya?

Mine has the cutout for the full wrap.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> That looks like that one from ebay . You got it bad Brad .



Let's just say, I'm going to be busy for a while


----------



## Erick (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I know where the other one is but.....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Let's just say, I'm going to be busy for a while



I can feel your pain.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> I can feel your pain.



It hurts soooo gooooood


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

*084 adjuster needed complete*

I would like to find a complete 084 bar adjuster set up used. Parts 1-9 (I think in pics). 
Any word on the half wrap, pm me if you have news.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

Brad;
One will have to be seriously nasty with 3 of them. Or did you buy another?
Rob


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Brad;
> One will have to be seriously nasty with 3 of them. Or did you buy another?
> Rob



The nasty one is a 4th   It will not be rebuilt. Bad bearings I'm told. I'll know tonight.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> It hurts soooo gooooood



Brad you are worse than Lindsey Lohan, you haven't even tried rehab!!
So we are proud of you and good luck on your saws. PM if you need machine work.
Rob


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

My name is Brad. I am addicted to buying and repairing chainsaws. I realize I have a problem but do not want intervention. The only remedy is to buy another saw, spend an untold # of hours working on it, and then sell it at a loss or very small profit. Of course, it won't be that way this time :bang: Everything will be just as describe and they will only need a little cleaning.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

Brad I am so sorry *(NOT)*. 
I feel like the crack dealer on the street corner that gave you your first fix of 084 The Beast. :hmm3grin2orange: But they sure feel good to run, dont they........... 
Now you have sold everything to keep feeding the addiction to get more of The Beast.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 9, 2008)

Kevin, you are a bad influence!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Kevin, you are a bad influence!



You can blame the ones before me, that hooked me on the crack addiction. Woodsjunkie, Combscut, Gypo, Helsel's, Dneiger, they let me run some real powerful saws at a gtg and I have been hooked ever since.

All they said is run any of the saws you like, go ahead and see the difference in a real saw.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2008)

It was indeed running The Beast at the last GTG that did me in. I gots to have one!...........or 2, or 3, ahhh make it 4.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 9, 2008)

4 you told your wife about. She will never believe that XL cover on an 084!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

Got another 84 cylinder today, looks like new inside crosshatch and all, but its got a broken area around the de-comp. 
It will either get cut down for a 2 piece head for racing someday or not have a de-comp and be used on a stocker only.
Anyone ever had this on a 84 cylinder and re-drilled for a de-comp and used a different type of de-comp in the top of cyl or just plug off the hole and use without de-comp? What was your fix or idea?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I still desparately need a cylinder and muffler:bang: Who would have thought a muffler would be so hard to come by?



You can buy it new....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Got another 84 cylinder today, looks like new inside crosshatch and all, but its got a broken area around the de-comp.
> It will either get cut down for a 2 piece head for racing someday or not have a de-comp and be used on a stocker only.
> Anyone ever had this on a 84 cylinder and re-drilled for a de-comp and used a different type of de-comp in the top of cyl or just plug off the hole and use without de-comp? What was your fix or idea?




What is the nature of the break? 

In any case.. it's not a big deal to drill, spot mill/face, and tap for a decomp. Best to be done on a mill rather than a drill press, but it's possible. 

BTW.. I'd just fix the stock decomp location.... without seeing it.. I'd get it built up with a tig, then machined.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy look at the left one. The de-comp threads are totally broken off to the base area of de-comp. One on the right shows how it was suppose to be. 

Now what do you think? No threads whatsoever in the de-comp area, all broken off on left one.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

What do you think combscut, just slice it for a 2 piece head and some external boost ports and just put a de-comp in the new head.  

I see you down there reading..........


----------



## Peacock (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Andy look at the left one. The de-comp threads are totally broken off to the base area of de-comp. One on the right shows how it was suppose to be.
> 
> Now what do you think? No threads whatsoever in the de-comp area, all broken off on left one.



My limited experience in a machine/welding shop says that is easily fixable. Build it up with a tig and then drill and tap it. Any halfway talented welder can do the job.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

Peacock said:


> My limited experience in a machine/welding shop says that is easily fixable. Build it up with a tig and then drill and tap it. Any halfway talented welder can do the job.




That leaves me out  . Hmmmm I do know of a welder.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 9, 2008)

O.K... now I see it. Heck, I'd make an adapter (block of T6061 Al) tapped for the decomp), then just tig the insert to the cylinder. Might spot face the old area first and pin it in place.


----------



## Peacock (Jan 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.K... now I see it. Heck, I'd make an adapter (block of T6061 Al) tapped for the decomp), then just tig the insert to the cylinder. Might spot face the old area first and pin it in place.



Is that casting 6061? What heat treating?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 9, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Is that casting 6061? What heat treating?



No idea what the casting is. I just like using 6061T6 'cos I'm in Boeing land and it's just "scrap". Once tig'd the heat treatment in the local area is toast anyhow - and why I wouldn't build up the entire piece with weld.


----------



## combscut77 (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like a fine candidate for a head if you were to ask me.....lol...

How's that dn084 working for you??

That chain is in a box ready to ship out tomorrow....and that rollomatic bar could be shipped out too.. If you want it???

PM?$?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 9, 2008)

combscut77 said:


> looks like a fine candidate for a head if you were to ask me.....lol...
> 
> How's that dn084 working for you??
> 
> ...


Sounds great in a enclosed barn.  Need to get that Aspen, reminds me to call that guy tomorrow.

Yes I would like to know more about the bar (would keep me from having to cut a new stihl 25 incher down right now), you know where to pm or email the amount needed.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

370 miles and 8 hours later, I'm home. All I need is a bunch of parts and a bunch of time. I certainly have my work cut out for me. Everything was as expected. It was nice meetin' ya Steve. 

066 RL on the left, then the 084 parts saw, the 084 that's complete minus P&C, some extra plastic, a scrap P&C, and a box of parts. OK Stihl dealer, UPS man, I need some parts. Oh, Lisa, I'm going to need the dishwasher for a few hours


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 10, 2008)

Brad did you get a hard copy of the 84 service manual? The 84 S.M. isn't on the disc, just the IPL. The S. manual can be bought on ebay.  

I copied the manual once for a guy and mailed it to him to help him out, but I dont want to do that again, wasn't worth my time and ink used.  

Get'er Done.......calling on the Aspen cants again today.....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Brad did you get a hard copy of the 84 service manual?



No I didn't. I'm in the office, but boy am I tired this morning:deadhorse:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Brad;
> 14 pages and you haven't started building yet!!!



I'll see what I can do about that tonight. I'll probably start by stripping down the 084 parts saw. That way I'll know what additional small parts I need to buy. I'm hoping to get the 066 cylinder soon. So I should have that one running shortly as well. The new 084 case delivery has been delayed. It may be another 1 1/2 weeks before I see it. With any luck, I'll find a jug for the other 084. It won't take any time to get that one running as well. It all just depends on how much time and effort I put into cleaning and prettying them up. Once I get started, I usually don't know where to stop and end up going through the whole thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm blown away by the connecting rod on these 084. They look like tooth picks. How in the world do they hold up? I'd seen picks of them, but they look even weaker in person. I guess they work.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm blown away by the connecting rod on these 084. They look like tooth picks. How in the world do they hold up? I'd seen picks of them, but they look even weaker in person. I guess they work.



When my 084 ate it's first cylinder it backfired and I swear it spun backwards for a second. It broke the crank but the connecting rod held up.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> It broke the crank but the connecting rod held up.



Absolutely amazing! That says a lot for that rod. I bet that thing's made of some crazy hard steel.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Brad, on the rods think compression,

not tension.
Rob


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

And there's very little side loading. Besides, the two supports are much farther apart than the width of a normal rod.


----------



## Peacock (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Brad, on the rods think compression,
> 
> not tension.
> Rob



True on a 2 stroke. On a 4 stroke, just ATDC on the exhaust is brutal on the rods. Getting yanked down with no force to resist it.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely amazing! That says a lot for that rod. I bet that thing's made of some crazy hard steel.



Not so much "hard" as it is "tough"...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Peacock said:


> True on a 2 stroke. On a 4 stroke, just ATDC on the exhaust is brutal on the rods. Getting yanked down with no force to resist it.



Maybe, but Eddie Hill used to bend a set of rods every pass. But that is with fuel, but we don't know about Brad's fourth 084.
Rob


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe, but Eddie Hill used to bend a set of rods every pass. But that is with fuel, but we don't know about Brad's fourth 084.
> Rob



Remember though... The rods in a fuel burning hemi are aluminum...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> ...but we don't know about Brad's fourth 084.



That's the parts saw.

1. Being built from mostly new parts
2. Complete minus P&C
3. ebay snipe
4. Parts saw, donating it's crank and other small parts to #1


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 10, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> When my 084 ate it's first cylinder it backfired and I swear it spun backwards for a second. It broke the crank but the connecting rod held up.



HOLY CHIT :jawdrop: 

Was you WOT in a cut when it happen or milling etc? :help:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Remember though... The rods in a fuel burning hemi are aluminum...



Material doesn't change direction of
force. The alum rods would be"tougher" than the steel ones.
Maybe I'm wrong, but your " hard&tough" is spot on


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> That's the parts saw.
> 
> 1. Being built from mostly new parts
> 2. Complete minus P&C
> ...


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 10, 2008)

Brad I gave a good 84 back half to a guy not to long ago that needed the back part by the exhaust port welded back up where it had broken. I could check with him if he ever used it or not. 
There is 2 back halves that my little knowledge knows of, open like in pic and one with 2 tubes inside (which can be cut out). 
Also 2 types of covers, one with heat shield, one not.

The backs and covers can still be bought new. 
One just sold on ebay new for $60 for back half only. I think (correct me if wrong guys) they are in the $80's through stihl for back only.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm blown away by the connecting rod on these 084. They look like tooth picks. How in the world do they hold up? I'd seen picks of them, but they look even weaker in person. I guess they work.



They generally do.. but... because of occassional failures, Stihl changed the design (in the 088) to a more conventional approach. It's the torsional vibrations that take out the crank with the thin rod approach. Think "stiffer".


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Brad I gave a good 84 back half to a guy not to long ago that needed the back part by the exhaust port welded back up where it had broken. I could check with him if he ever used it or not.


Sure. I have a MIG welder and could likely fix it up.



> There is 2 back halves that my little knowledge knows of, open like in pic and one with 2 tubes inside.


The good saw I got from Steve has the one with the baffling. That would definately have to come out on a ported saw.


----------



## Peacock (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Maybe, but Eddie Hill used to bend a set of rods every pass. But that is with fuel, but we don't know about Brad's fourth 084.
> Rob



Right. But with a fuel motor they are on the verge on hydro lock the entire pass. 

On normal engine rod strength is determined by rpm, not power. At high rpm the crank is literally trying to pull the cap off as it accelerates the piston and rod down the bore.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

I did get a scrap 084 cylinder in a box of parts. Unfortunately, the lining is partially worn away. I don't know if it was from wear, or more likely, a hone. Any chance it would be repairable or worth messing with?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 10, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> HOLY CHIT :jawdrop:
> 
> Was you WOT in a cut when it happen or milling etc? :help:



Milling..... go figure.:biggrinbounce2: 


I hear it all the time but I'm beginning to learn first hand just how rough milling can be on saws.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Peacock;thanks for the info. I was the machinist/electrical guy for a bunch of gearheads that ran alky/feul so I am a little skewed.
Rob


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I did get a scrap 084 cylinder in a box of parts. Unfortunately, the lining is partially worn away. I don't know if it was from wear, or more likely, a hone. Any chance it would be repairable or worth messing with?



That lining was wore when I got it. It was in a box of parts I got along the way. I did run a hone to it, to see how thin it was......needless to say it is thin. I got one other one a year or so ago that was the same way. It was worn in the sames spots, around the intake and exhaust ports. I'm thiniking the plating must be chrome instead of nikasel. Never seen a 066 wore through like that.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I did get a scrap 084 cylinder in a box of parts. Unfortunately, the lining is partially worn away. I don't know if it was from wear, or more likely, a hone. Any chance it would be repairable or worth messing with?



Bore it, replate it and make a 140cc saw - then you could be KING of the GTG.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Price of replating and where for pistons?


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 10, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Price of replating and where for pistons?



Plating is about $180 and I think includes machining. Pistons could be retro-fit from other saws, or bought from Wiseco. You'd probably want to stroke the crank, too!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 10, 2008)

Or make your own piston, this is good. Offset grind to stroke or new crank?


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 10, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> Bore it, replate it and make a 140cc saw



140cc Interesting.The walls are thick enough to take bore.Sounds fun.
Port for torque only.

What can be done to the crank for strength /durability.Has anyone compared cranks 880 with 84 .Anyone retro-fitted ?
The journals ? The balances ?


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 10, 2008)

An 880 ported would be OK accept for the limited coil. Can you still order 088 coils?


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 10, 2008)

brncreeper said:


> An 880 ported would be OK accept for the limited coil. Can you still order 088 coils?



Plating 
Crank
Coil 
$$$$$$ It suddenly becoming ,for me,a dream on sticker / but hey ya never know how things pop up in ya life ,do you ?
:rockn: 
Would it be called ? *MS840Z*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

The work has begun. I tore the parts 084 all the way down to bare case halves.




I also stripped the old, broken tank.





As I went, I tranfered parts to the new tank.










I wrote down any parts I need to order. The list of small parts to order is long, but I know excatly what I need now. Most of the stuff is little like screws and buffer cover etc. 





It turned out the the bearings were not bad, only dirty from setting. With the crank and seals removed, I was able to clean them where they are now smooth and tight. Never the less, the new case is to have new bearings anyway. The crank is in excellent condition with no signs of heat or any damage to the big end rod bearing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

At the same time, I began disassembling the complete 084. Having never worked on a 084 before, I needed it to see how everything went together and what parts were needed for the new one.





The saw is in good condition. The only surprise I found was a worn through oil line. No biggie there. I wanted to get this saw apart so that I could clean it properly after having set without a P&C for so long. Once the seals are removed I can ensure that any and all dirt is out of the bearings and will be good to go. I'm still looking for a cylinder for this saw.

These 084s use such a tiny carb. I think I heard them referred to as thumb carbs.:hmm3grin2orange: Well, they're a lot bigger than my thumbs!





A few odds and ends parts.





A couple pieces of orange plastic:biggrinbounce2: A lot of it's not any good.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2008)

Which muffler body does *NOT *have the baffles? It appears that both of these come with the front cover as well.

1124 140 0605 Muffler USA, CDN, AUS
1124 140 0600 Muffler Standard


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 10, 2008)

That connecting rod is interesting, looks more like a _Lightening_ rod. Great job so far!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

I got mine apart tonight. Turns out the bottom ring broke in several places. No aluminum transfer so overheating wasn't the cause.

















The new P&C is on and the saw is back together. I'll see how she does tomorrow.
.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 11, 2008)

Aggie- was that piston already modified? Looks like there's some material missing from the bottom of the exhaust side of the skirt. Also looks like an aftermarket piston- no oil groove above the top ring.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> The new P&C is on and the saw is back together. I'll see how she does tomorrow.
> .



Hope it runs good for you.

I'm going by the dealer tonight, hopefully to pick up most of the parts I ordered earlier in the week. My list of parts fomlast night is 51 items long, some of them multiples! A lot of them are just screws though.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 11, 2008)

Peacock;':
that rod sure is for tension,just saw the picture. 
thanks again for the info.
Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Aggie- was that piston already modified? Looks like there's some material missing from the bottom of the exhaust side of the skirt. Also looks like an aftermarket piston- no oil groove above the top ring.



You are correct on both accounts. OEM only for me from here on out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

Did a piece chip of the bottom of the skirt? I'm sure glad I went OEM on mine. Do you know what brand that one was?


----------



## Peacock (Jan 11, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Peacock;':
> that rod sure is for tension,just saw the picture.
> thanks again for the info.
> Rob



No problem man!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Did a piece chip of the bottom of the skirt? I'm sure glad I went OEM on mine. Do you know what brand that one was?



No, that was the piston port job. It really sucks this one let go because it was one hell of a power house. I just hope we can get it duplicated.

I'm not sure of the brand but I think it's golf. I didn't put it in.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

I just tried to start it. It fired on the 3rd pull but jerked the handle out of my hand. Tried again and it did it 2 more time.

My saw only has one keyway on the crank so I know it's not that. What else can be causing this?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

It's all that new compression Do you use the deco?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> It's all that new compression Do you use the deco?



Yep.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

OK- I tried retarding the timing just about 1/2 the width of the keyway. Still firing to early.

Are there different cylinders for this saw?

.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 11, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> OK- I tried retarding the timing just about 1/2 the width of the keyway. Still firing to early.
> 
> Are there different cylinders for this saw?
> 
> .



Port timing isn't going to make the saw fire early. If the starter is being jerked out of your hand, it is a timing issue.


----------



## Erick (Jan 11, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> OK- I tried retarding the timing just about 1/2 the width of the keyway. Still firing to early.
> 
> Are there different cylinders for this saw?
> 
> .



If the piston came to a dead stop when it broke (even for fraction of a second) the weight of the spinning flywheel might have twisted the crank enough to cause your timing issues. 

Hope not but it's a possibility


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 11, 2008)

You broke your crank, right? I know some of the older saws had different flywheel/coil combinations. It is a long shot, but if you bought a used or new crank, might it be possible to have the keyway in a different location? I cannot answer that, but I bet ya Andy could.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

The broken crank was last time and it didn't stop suddenly this time (sputtered and died at idle). I didn't think the cylinder would cause this but I thought I'd ask anyway.


I'll try turning the flywheel back some more.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

Let us know what you find. This makes no sense.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 11, 2008)

Try it once with out the decomp.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

*It's Alive!!!!!!*

OK - I have to admit I had a bit of a brain fart when I put the saw back together.:bang: Since this saw was modded I was used to installing the cylinder with sealant and no gasket. When the light bulb went off I tore it back down, installed a gasket and set the timing back to stock. She runs perfectly now and I already have a tank of fuel through her.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

So was the piston hitting the head?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

No- I can only guess it had just enough compression to detonate. That's just a guess though. Doesn't seem to me that a .020" gasket would make that much difference but with the timing set at stock or less I don't know what else it could have been.

I do know that it runs now and that's a good thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a REAL good thing when you just threw $300 at the thing. Glad it's running good for you. At least these things are easy to work on.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 11, 2008)

They are just a big 024...

Hell of a design if you consider all they did was scale up from the 024 though many models to the 088


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll agree that they are easy to work on. If _I_ can pull one down and put it back together twice in two days as well as reset the flywheel a dozen time, they have to be.


My wrist is still sore though. They bite like a rabid dog when they backfire.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 11, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'll agree that they are easy to work on. If _I_ can pull one down and put it back together twice in two days as well as reset the flywheel a dozen time, they have to be.
> 
> 
> My wrist is still sore though. They bite like a rabid dog when they backfire.



HAHA...just like an SP125 when you don't treat it right...or a CR500...ya gotta sneak up on these things...


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 12, 2008)

*084 stuff -REFERENCE*

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=43446&highlight=Engine+timing

Just some search info worth tying in for ref. 
GREAT THREADS - thanks for the info.

Can anyone put one back together with their eyes closed :jester: 

Congrats on the saw Aggie -Am hoping ....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gumnuts. I just read through the whole thing. I'm really looking forward to installing *two *oil feed lines, NOT.

I made a lot of progress today. I tore the 084 and the 066 down to a bare crank. That's the only way to know that the bearings are clean and I already had the gasket kits. The case halves and lots of other parts made their way into the................*dishwasher* Everything for the 084 and 066 is clean and ready to go.

I'll show the steps I took in getting the 084 crank installed and case halves back together. First step was to put the bearings and crank in plastic bags and in the deep freezer. Yes, they're in there if you look close enough.






Then the case halves went in the oven at 300F for 20 minutes.





I then throw the case halves back in the oven with the bearings installed for another 10-15 minutes. I then pull the flywheel side case half and push the crank in.





Next I take the other case half from the oven and place it over the crank. The case bolts are then torqued.





A little tap on the end of the crank releaves the small amount of stress that's on the bearings and the crank spins freely.

In all of this press fit assembly, the only one that required a little persuasion was the final case half going onto the crank. I've done it before but it still amazes me that these bearings and crank just fall together using this process. I've done it before, but it still blows my mind that these press fit bearings literaly fall in their bores with this process.

The seals are then installed.










I take a razor blade and cut the excess gasket sticking up above the cylinder mating surface.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2008)

Next I taped off anything I didn't want painted. I shot it with a couple coats or Stihl Grey and put it in the oven at 170F for less than an hour. I then removed it and shot it with clear enamel and put it back in the oven at 170F for 4 hours. That's where it is now.





Monday I'll reassemble most of it. I'm still looking for a good used cylinder for this saw. I really don't want to spring for a new one on this saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2008)

The bearings are back in the the 066 cases and the crank in the flywheel side. The gasket kit for an 066 did not have the case gasket for my saw. It had two sizes of base gaskets and two sizes of flywheel side crank seals, but only one case gasket. Of course it wasn't the one I needed. I'll have to order that Monday before I can put it back together. I also want to repair the broken spike bolt hole before reassembling.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow! Good stuff!

Mine got a work out today. 4 tanks without a hitch.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2008)

I could have just thrown a P&C on this saw and been done with it. But this way I know everything's right. It looks a lot better when I'm done too. I like my equipment to not only run good, but to look good too. A work saw doesn't have to look like junk.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 12, 2008)

*Good stuff*



blsnelling said:


> I could have just thrown a P&C on this saw and been done with it. But this way I know everything's right. It looks a lot better when I'm done too. I like my equipment to not only run good, but to look good too. A work saw doesn't have to look like junk.



+1 

Well done. Great pics and description .Good reference for all who come next.





Should know soooooooooooooooon on cylLet you know ASAP.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

Which clearcoat did you end up using?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Which clearcoat did you end up using?



For now I'm just using Rustoleum Enamel. I'll likely order a can of the JP1 for future work. I'll test this Rustoleum for durability once it's cured and go from there.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to link another great 08x thread here for reference. There's some good tuning info and coil differences here. LINK


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got some pictures of my new 084. I hope to have it by the end of the week. I should have everything else I need by then. The great part is that I bought it for about the cost of a new set of bearings and seals!















The cylinder base mating surface either has a casting flaw or some corrosion. Any ideas? A little JB Weld and planing should make it good as new.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's some more pics of the 084 I'm rebuilding. I threw the recoil and bar cover on for the pics.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

One word - *ELASTOSTART*



The first time you miss the decomp pop, you'll know why... and remember this post!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

..and... be sure to put the reflective foil under the muffler...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

The new one I'm building will have one.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..and... be sure to put the reflective foil under the muffler...



It'll be there. These parts are all still in the house letting the paint cure a little more. I'll be working on it again tomorrow evening.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..and... be sure to put the reflective foil under the muffler...



Andy what are the list prices for an OEM piston kit,,,, and a complete P/C for an 084????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

_*$378.15*_

in the PNW region.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 13, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> The cylinder base mating surface either has a casting flaw or some corrosion. Any ideas? A little JB Weld and planing should make it good as new.



Yes or Milling!!!!!!!!!! works fine


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> _*$378.15*_
> 
> in the PNW region.



*$h!T!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How about just the piston Kit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> _*$378.15*_
> 
> in the PNW region.



My dealer cut me a break at $335. A guy on eBay is selling them for $299 BIN.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Milling? na.. just a dap of gasket sealer...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> *$h!T!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> How about just the piston Kit!!!!!!!!!



Less than a 440.. 

$124.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Milling? na.. just a dap of gasket sealer...



Dirko HT to the rescue.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> My dealer cut me a break at $335. A guy on eBay is selling them for $299 BIN.



Yes.. negotiate with your dealer.. he has plenty of margin in that part..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Less than a 440..
> 
> $124.



What blew me away was that the 066 was even more!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 13, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> What blew me away was that the 066 was even more!



yeah,,,, Price a 460 piston kit about 137.00 last I checked,,,,,,


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 13, 2008)

The dealer that's 5 miles from my house quoted me $421. Called another 20 miles away and he quoted me $327. When I got there he reduced it to $299 with out me asking. I have a new favorite dealer and I don't mind the drive.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I just bought one at my local dealer for $299.



You've got a generous dealer


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 13, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> You've got a generous dealer



Ha- You were quick on quoting my original post. I edited it right after I posted.


----------



## belgian (Jan 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> One word - *ELASTOSTART*
> 
> 
> 
> The first time you miss the decomp pop, you'll know why... and remember this post!



Grrrrrrr, I found out the hard way.....wish you posted earlier... :monkey:


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 14, 2008)

*Your name is on it*



blsnelling said:


> Please put my name on one if you end up with a good spare.



After the hone.  

Am trying to resize and download some of inlet port .


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 14, 2008)

* Bisnelling*

Photos of the inlet port.Marked with white out.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..and... be sure to put the reflective foil under the muffler...



If mine is gone is it something I should replace? Why?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 14, 2008)

Apart from protecting the case beneath the muffler, it prevents the case gasket from burning... Milling? you NEED it...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 14, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> The great part is that I bought it for about the cost of a new set of bearings and seals!



Brad you have always seemed resourceful but this is bordering on thievery

How did you do that?????????????


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Brad you have always seemed resourceful but this is bordering on thievery
> 
> How did you do that?????????????



I highly recommend you begin shopping with thechainsawguy. $125 + shipping. He's located several of the parts I needed. Should have a nice big delivery later this week, early next week. He has cylinder kits for several models if needed. Send him a PM.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cool!!!!!*


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Apart from protecting the case beneath the muffler, it prevents the case gasket from burning... Milling? you NEED it...



That's what I figured. Just wanted to hear it from the expert.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ...it prevents the case gasket from burning...



That's likely why the 084 I'm rebuilding had a little JB Weld on the case seam below the muffler. There was not heat reflector. That one of the reasons I went ahead and split it. I don't need to get this thing all put back together only to find it leaking oil there. No worries now.

*Thanks to Gumnuts*, I've now got a nice used cylinder, cleaned up and honed, on the way from AU.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2008)

IT RUNS!! 

Rebuild #1 is running. I've still got work left to do, but the saw's running and running well. I only ran it long enough to get the cylinder hot and shut it off for a heat cycle. I'll do this a few times on this new P&C. You talk about throttle response! And this thing idles like a BBC with a monster cam. I love it. Yes, I went ahead and threw the new P&C on it that I bought from the dealer The new one I bought off eBay will go on the new saw i'm building. I'm still waiting on a few parts. I need the carrier for the clutch, so I couldn't button that side up. I also need to sandblast the muffler and paint it and the top handle. I want to go through the carb and clean it up good too. It's always a relief to see a project run for the first time, so I'm happy tonight.







I've got a single key way in the flywheel and the 3-pickup coil, so no problems there.










I'm wainting on a new filter cover from eBay.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good Brad!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 15, 2008)

DANG! I just drooled on my keyboard!:censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yep!!!!!*



Jacob J. said:


> Looking good Brad!



awesome!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


>



That one's going on the "new" saw.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 15, 2008)

*Just back-tracking on post.*



blsnelling said:


> The work has begun. I tore the parts 084 all the way down to bare case halves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2008)

I drive the alignment pins out. Then it's a simple matter of slightly heating the case around the bearing and tapping the crank out with the bearing. I don't even heat it enought to burn the paint. Be careful not to heat the bearing too much because some of them have plastic retainers spacing the balls out internally. It doesn't take much to get it out when you heat the case. It's just like the reassembly process where I put the case in the oven and the bearing in the freezer.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking good Brad .............Its time you put the new tank/handle on it.......






.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Looking good Brad .............Its time you put the new tank/handle on it.......



It's for the new case I don't have yet. Hopefully later this week. I'm trying to get this one out of the way before it shows up. The 084 I got off eBay is "out for delivery" now.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yr -Projects Looking Good*



blsnelling said:


> I drive the alignment pins out. Then it's a simple matter of slightly heating the case around the bearing and tapping the crank out with the bearing. I don't even heat it enought to burn the paint. Be careful not to heat the bearing too much because some of them have plastic retainers spacing the balls out internally. It doesn't take much to get it out when you heat the case. It's just like the reassembly process where I put the case in the oven and the bearing in the freezer.


 -----------------------------------------------

Thanks again
Good to see it coming together for you.
Looks like you've time framed 
3 in 3 weeks ( fasteest gunner in z west)
moddedin 4
*EBAD* ,for one ,in 5 weeks ?
Some cash back in 6 ?  
Can we watch ? opcorn: 



Whats US price on NEW cranks ?
Mine are good /just wondering
New clutch assemblies go for AU $ 96.00 here ( first quote) 
Mine are good/ JW
Bearings and seals -much same as US .Although AM 's ,I'm told ,just as 
good but third cheaper.

 - at least one program works


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> It's just like the reassembly process where I put the case in the oven and the bearing in the freezer.




I tried that on my late model 088 (like the 880) that has the steel insert in the clutch side... it's SOB.... hot or not. I had to make a rear support, use anti-sieze paste on the bearing and use a big hydraulic press.. and I even bought a new "specially sized" bearing - stihl has them ground a few 10ths less on the OD.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 15, 2008)

*@>()<@*



Lakeside53 said:


> I tried that on my late model 088 (like the 880) that has the steel insert in the clutch side... it's SOB.... hot or not. I had to make a rear support,* use anti-sieze paste on the bearing *and use a big hydraulic press.. and I even bought a new "specially sized" bearing - stihl has them ground a few 10ths less on the OD.



Andy - i rememeber your other post on splitting.ALL GOOD.
GREAT TIP ON THE ANTI-FREE.Think my journals on the wrecker are worn anyway so should pop easily ,i hope.
Giving some ,dream on thoughts for a retro 140cc DEMON


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you use liquid nitrogen on the bearings or is it too hard on the plastic.
Rob


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)

brutally hard on the bearings... and yes, any nylon will shatter...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

I took the liberty of posting this of behalf of RR2 (and for my own knowledge).


Is this piston a candidate for cleaning/ light sanding/ polishing and a new set of rings? What would you need to look out for if you did this?









Experts, what say you?


.


----------



## belgian (Jan 16, 2008)

I am no expert but I would recommend :

- new rings
- polishing the piston, but if it were my worksaw, new piston also.

now the real experts ....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

It's hard to tell for sure, but is that light scoring all the way across, or is it only that one streak? If only the one streak, you could smooth it up and open the ring groove back up and put a new set of rings on it. I'd personally want to see a new piston in it if it was to see much use. I've seen a piston that had seized and locked up in a saw get polished and reused. Runs great.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

What caused that anyway. Carbon?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

The ring land area is only one thing to consider - measure the skirt - I bet it's tapered... Among other issues...worn skirts is noisy (piston slap) and raises poor idle issues.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The ring land area is only one thing to consider - measure the skirt - I bet it's tapered... Among other issues...worn skirts is noisy (piston slap) and raises poor idle issues.



Yeah thats what I'm thinking,,, it idles well though and still has 150+ psi compression,,,, it is a popup piston so the piston dome has already been cut,,,,

Andy send me your email address on PM please,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> It's hard to tell for sure, but is that light scoring all the way across, or is it only that one streak? If only the one streak, you could smooth it up and open the ring groove back up and put a new set of rings on it. I'd personally want to see a new piston in it if it was to see much use. I've seen a piston that had seized and locked up in a saw get polished and reused. Runs great.



it is streaks,,, the one in the center stops just below the bottom ring land however- there is another light streak on the PTO side of the Exhaust port that goes all the way down the skirt in just one line,,,

The saw still starts and idles fine....I heard no slapping but my ears are pretty well gone,,, you cannot hang a finger nail in any of the scuffing,,,,

It has the old syle airfilter and I found sawdust fines behind it all over the face of the inner intake dam and throughout the entrance of the carb venturi,,, The carbon is concentrated in the back of the Compression chamber roof around the Spark plug hole,,,I am supect that it is the cause for the light scoring,,,, the exhaust port is clean,,,,, the plug is not lean but I have not pulled the cylinder to inspect the bore as the saw is a bit pricey in my opinion for what I see.....

Im kinda stuck on what to do it's not a problem I just have to decide:monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I took the liberty of posting this of behalf of RR2 (and for my own knowledge).
> 
> 
> Is this piston a candidate for cleaning/ light sanding/ polishing and a new set of rings? What would you need to look out for if you did this?
> ...




Jared blow up that other PIc and post it!!!!! I dont' know how !!!!:monkey: 

Andy says I missed the bus along time ago!!!!!! I told him nahh I always rode the short bus!!!!!!:monkey: :monkey:

Love River,,, Alias the Techno Dunce!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

Just keep in mind that a new P&C is anywhere from $299 and up.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Just keep in mind that a new P&C is anywhere from $299 and up.



I know!!!! I know!!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

If you email me the original pictures I can post better ones.


.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

That exhaust port looks like it has been ported. Is this a saw you're looking at to buy?


----------



## Erick (Jan 16, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, that exhaust port has been worked over.

But he did say it was pop-up piston.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Erick said:


> That's what I was thinking, that exhaust port has been worked over.
> 
> But he did say it was pop-up piston.



Yeah it is a ported saw,,,,,,its been decked and worked over,,,,, why else would you radius the piston:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm thinking that port looks mighty uneven. The bottom edges are lower than the center. And the port is not tapered evenly inside to out. But then again, if it runs good, looks may not really matter. On the piston, if you're looking to buy the saw, it needs replaced.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Not wanting to be outdone in the race for more 084's*

I just couldn't resist....


Saw... plus spare 41 inch bar:














Oh.. it came with unopened Alaska Mill...








And a backwoods muffler "mod". The rear section is one off the "Dual Tube" mufflers. 







Hasn't been run for 8-10 years. Pulled over fine. Piston and cylinder looked great. It was adverstised as "needing a rebuild..." What he really meant was "carb kit"...


All I can see that's wrong is a broken-off (deliberate) brake handle (I just happen to have one!) and the manual oiler knob is missing.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

Andy ......You have my addy.........I could use one more to go with the two I have.







.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I just couldn't resist....
> 
> 
> Saw... plus spare 41 inch bar:
> .



OOOOO!!!! OOOOOOO!!!!!!! PICK ME!!!!!! PICK ME!!!!!!!

     



seriously....... for sale?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sale? Who said anything about a sale? Oh.. that was ULTRA....:jawdrop: 


I guess for "the right" price, everything is for sale...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sale? Who said anything about a sale? Oh.. that was ULTRA....:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> I guess for "the right" price, everything is for sale...



I'll give you $1 over what you paid for it. Heck, I might even give you 2.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'll give you $1 over what you paid for it. Heck, I might even give you 2.





$ 50.00 over and a bottle single malt .........  




.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

04ultra said:


> $ 50.00 over and a bottle single malt .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My choice on the single malt? careful now...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> My choice on the single malt? careful now...





  NOT!!!!!!




.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

04ultra said:


> $ 50.00 over and a bottle single malt .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$51 and a bottle of DOUBLE malt! That's better, right?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

You must be a JB drinker


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You must be a JB drinker



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

not particularly, just a drinker


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You must be a JB drinker





JD you got that right..........  




.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> $51 and a bottle of DOUBLE malt! That's better, right?



Not necessarily,,,,,,,,


Lakeside53 said:


> Sale? Who said anything about a sale?
> I guess for "the right" price, everything is for sale...



All right then I'm in this too


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

04ultra said:


> JD you got that right..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOl sorry, I got confused with ULTRA FB and FD


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 16, 2008)

04ultra said:


> JD you got that right..........
> 
> 
> .




Are you using that as carb cleaner :monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> LOLOLOl sorry, I got confused with ULTRA FB and FD




    






.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought I'd again show the difference in the two mufflers backs made for the 084. These were both sandblasted and painted. It seems these are very prone to heavy rust. Fortunately, neither of these were rusted through. The only one now available new is the open one without the internal tubes. I know, I just bought one for the "new" saw, OUCH Notice the difference in the exit holes. I'm temped to insert a metal plate where the fire screen normally goes, and weld some tubes on the cover. This will prevent the side of the case and the bar cover from getting toasted as they normally do.






There are actually two equally large exit holes here. The smaller hole is actuall a deflector for the larger hole below it.












Both exit holes are wide open.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2008)

Ain't these pretty? Thanks CheapStihlParts.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I
> Both exit holes are wide open.



This is the same as my newest aquistion - great looking internals!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> This is the same as my newest aquistion - great looking internals!



Which muffler back do you prefer?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

No idea! The dual tube is cool though... dual port in one exit, and the right place.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Ain't these pretty? Thanks CheapStihlParts.



I need to talk to Bryce - selling parts that I might want is jusT noit right!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2008)

He needs to find me a model plate like that for my 045 Super.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hasn't been run for 8-10 years. Pulled over fine. Piston and cylinder looked great. It was adverstised as "needing a rebuild..." What he really meant was "carb kit"...




A couple of hours work...

The fuel was still in the tank - yellow, like thin oil... Carb - yellow oily mess but still wet (good). I took the carb apart, cleaned it and the gaskets etc (didn't have a new carb kit) in my ultrasonic cleaner, and reassembled. Replaced all the hoses - stiff and "putty like". ... Fitted the spare brake handle - clutch etc looked great.

Hmmm... she's no virgin... No cylinder base gasket... just dirko. Checked everything I could from the outside, but no signs of porting other then what looks like a polish. Hard to tell though as I sold my ONLY stock 084 cylinder to another AS guy three days before I bought this saw.. damnit.  I'll check squish later but the cylinder and piston look great.

Time for fuel... Stihl ultra 50:1


Three pulls... and one cough. one more pull.. FRIGGGG!!!!! FORGOT the damn deco. Note to self - ELASTOSTART!!!! fingers hurt.. grrr....

Press deco. One more pull and wroooommmmmmmm!!!! Big clould of smoke, ears hurt... big smile...


Damn, that saw sounded good.... but it's dark now, so tomorrow it will cut wood.


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 17, 2008)

So Lake, you gonna sell it or just tease us with it?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

Depends.... heck, might sell my restored 088 and keep the 084, or, sell them all!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Depends.... heck, might sell my restored 088 and keep the 084, or, sell them all!



Yeah, right:spam:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Depends.... heck, might sell my restored 088 and keep the 084, or, sell them all!



Hmmmmmmm................................  








.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Yeah, right:spam:



So.. you keeping all of yours? :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> So.. you keeping all of yours? :monkey:



Yeah, right!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Depends.... heck, might sell my restored 088 and keep the 084, or, sell them all!




I got dibs!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 17, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Yeah, right!



I got dibs!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 17, 2008)

So do I...............  








.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So do I...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fair! You already have 2!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 17, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> No fair! You already have 2!







Im collecting 084's now.............  

To go with my 660 collection......  





.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey this is BS*

Yall aint the only varmits on the block here!!!!!!!! 

More like Donkey $h!t,,,,, LOL


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey,,,, now Im just showing my A$$


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

Gheez guys... you all act like this is the only 084 on the planet. And 088...


I'll accept private bids.. until I'm happy the price is high enough.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 18, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Gheez guys... you all act like this is the only 084 on the planet. And 088...
> 
> 
> I'll accept private bids.. until I'm happy the price is high enough.



I'm just hoping you'll have a weak moment and sell it to me for the price of a second hand 034.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 18, 2008)

The war is on and the battle has begun.........






.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys can fight over a couple of mine when I get them done


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a good deal here boys. LINK New OEM P&C + a complete gasket kit for $299. This is the same guy I got my second one from, only I didn't get a gasket kit. Fast shipping too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, good price.. the gasket set alone was about $30..and my list now shows it as not available as a set. Hmmm... that's odd..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yes, good price.. the gasket set alone was about $30..and my list now shows it as not available as a set. Hmmm... that's odd..



I just bought two of the gasket kits in the last 1 1/2 weeks. Hmmm.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd like to think it's an error in the database..


BTW... that same seller has a great deal on Stihl (OEM) 044 10mm pin P&C at $150... way less than dealer cost.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> BTW... that same seller has a great deal on Stihl (OEM) 044 10mm pin P&C at $150... way less than dealer cost.



Check with thechainsawguy here on AS for P&C kits as well. He has them for several models.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 18, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'm just hoping you'll have a weak moment and sell it to me for the price of a second hand 034.



Hey Jared,,,,, He was born @ night,,,,, but I'm bettin it wasnt last night!!!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 18, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Jared,,,,, He was born @ night,,,,, but I'm bettin it wasnt last night!!!!!!



Rats....

.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just looked at a 084 for a guy... he paid good money for it, but it wasn't quite running right... and has an air leak. Looked good though.

1) Wrong clutch drum... old version on newer oil drive.
2) Drum bearing collasped and trashed drum.
3) JB weld repair on the upper dog mount - just like we just saw on the 066!
4) Muffler front wrecked 'cos they couldn't get the upper screws out. hmmm..
5) compensating carb on non-compensating filter base - no atmospheric reference).

No big deal on the above... just $..

6) Main bearings really loose.... oh uh... Now it's a big time repair... and an obvious source of the "leak".


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate it when that happens! He's looking at a chunk of change now.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep.. $225-250 in parts... and if he doesn't do it himself, $300 in labor.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2008)

Here she is boys. A little eye candy for ya.






















There's a little chip yet that I need to dress off on the rear handle.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 19, 2008)

Where is the new fuel tank/handle??






.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Where is the new fuel tank/handle??



That's for the "new" one I'm building. This is the one I got from Freakingstang last Wednesday along with the parts 084 and 066 RL. I'm still waiting on the new case from thechainsawguy. It's coming from Canada, so should have it next week. I'll be going through the eBay 084 tomorrow.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice work. It's almost too pretty.


A little elbow grease and auto polishing compound should clean that tank up.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Jan 19, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey,,,, now Im just showing my A$$



NICE A$$


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 19, 2008)

*Nice pics / oil pump hose*

Brad - How much hassle was your oil pump hose ? Did you end up ,keeping the old ,repacing,just using heat ?

Keep up the good work- well done Number 1


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Brad - How much hassle was your oil pump hose ? Did you end up ,keeping the old ,repacing,just using heat ?



I replaced it. No problem at all after reading others experiences. I held it over heat until a little soft and then stuck it through the case passage. I then pressed in the little bushing and took a center punch and pushed it down where it needed to go. On the other end, I re-heated the hose as well as the outlet on the pump and slid it on. A little heat makes it an easy job.


----------



## Gumnuts (Jan 19, 2008)

Many thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Many thanks



Thank you.


----------



## K5krawler (Apr 15, 2009)

Picked up some new goodies from the dealer today. He forgot to put in my New starter handle. Oh well, pick that up after work tomorrow.


----------



## markvanzee (Aug 23, 2011)

is it safe to run a 084 without the base gasket?

thanks


----------



## mtngun (Aug 23, 2011)

markvanzee said:


> is it safe to run a 084 without the base gasket?
> 
> thanks


Most likely not. You'll have to check your squish, maintain at least 0.020" squish and 0.025" is better.


----------



## com12man (Dec 22, 2017)

I just rebuilt an 084 with after market jug,rings and piston .I did use oem seals and bearings .One thing I changed was that crappy tank vent .It's sporting a Echo cs-8000 tank vent with a 1 inch piece of echo 3 mm fuel line.Yes oem case seals too no leaks .Tested everything with mighty vac.I put a new Walbro carb on it also.I have a Stihl 41" es and a 25" es bar and chain for it.Hope this things last for awhile.I'm looking for a flywheel case half to build another 084.If anyone has one kicking around ,let me know.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 22, 2017)

Cases in the trading post here on AS


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2017)

markvanzee said:


> is it safe to run a 084 without the base gasket?
> 
> thanks


NEVER pull a base gasket without first measuring the squish.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 3, 2018)

Glad I found this thread. I have a pair of these saws.

128548893: Clean low hour saw. 3/4 wrap. Ported by Jason - JMS Saws. Yes, I'm familiar with Jason's reputation, but he was supposed to be pretty good with an 084, and the guy I got it from (AS member) went through it before I bought it. Has a HD air filter but may swap to a MaxFlow. Came with an extra unported jug and piston in good condition. Has a ported OEM muffler but I have a muffler fabbed up by an AS member that I'm itching to try on it.








116339082: Fairly clean saw. Bought as a project from a guy in England (think he's a member here). Needed a jug and piston so I used the one that came with my other 084 but went with new Caber rings. Came without a muffler so I sourced a nice OEM muffler that was ported. Full wrap handle from AS member. Did a gasket delete and ended up with .020 squish. Has an HT7 carb that I rebuilt. New fuel lines and impulse line. New intake boot, too. Has a non-HD air filter; need to change that. Just about finished with the rebuild; just need a few more miscellaneous parts. Supposed to be selling to my neighbor, but I'm going to have a hard time letting it go. I think I have about $800 tied up in it, too.





More to follow!

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (May 6, 2018)

So, my 116339082 saw doesn't have spark. It has the 3 hole coil - 1124 400 1305 (stamped Bosch 2 204 222 114). It has the trigger 1118 400 1001 (stamped 1 217 280 113). This is the unlimited setup. Has the matching flywheel 1124 400 1200 with single keyway. 

Took everything apart, cleaned up, and will reinstall and see if it has fire now.

Scott


----------



## trappermike (May 23, 2018)

Sorry,I didn't read thru all(!) the posts,but in reference to the carb cover with the black rubber flap,that would be part of the winter(Artic) kit available from Stihl to run the saw in very cold conditions and prevent carb freezing. The kit usually included an orange plastic shield that also blocked off the lower part of the fan cover to create more heat. You needed to punch out a marked hole to the top cover just to the right of the spark plug to draw in heat to the carb from the "hot" side of the cyl. The kit came with a rubber plug to close that heat hole in normal weather.


----------

